# lg ux300



## darkwade (Oct 22, 2007)

I want to download photos from my phone to my laptop.
I'm not paying $30 for lg's sync software, seriously screw LG

any freeware that would let me sync files? If I don't figure it out by tomorrow I'm calling up LG to yell at them, I'm aware it proly wont help but It would make me feel better!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

you may be somewhat frustrated with lg - but geezzzzooeee - this is considered a family site  - so please do watch the language a bit?

and being that you're asking for some suggestions for help here, maybe lose some of the attitude? :up:


----------



## darkwade (Oct 22, 2007)

hay bro, I was just a tad more than frustrated with lG. 
I don't see were anything I said was over the top, its not like I was swearing and stuff.

beyond that I'm happy to present you with the least helpful post of the day award, thanks to you my post is no longer listed as unreplyed.

so would anyone else like to help delay me getting my friends birthday pics to him?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It might help if you told us EXACTLY what model of LG phone you have. We have the CU-515 and you can connect it with a USB cable and access the pictures directly without any additional software.

Instead of getting irritated, maybe it would be better to give enough detail so someone could actually help you.


----------



## darkwade (Oct 22, 2007)

I just don't see why I should be paying $30 for software for a phone I already paid $100 for?
I mean that's like a hanus crime ageist humanity, people complain about microsoft but its company's like LG that cheat people out of money. 

there must be some back door in to the phones memory or some free software for taking photos off of LG 300's, right?

If anyone has any helpful ideas please let me know!

thanks 

Ethan


----------



## darkwade (Oct 22, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> It might help if you told us EXACTLY what model of LG phone you have. We have the CU-515 and you can connect it with a USB cable and access the pictures directly without any additional software.
> 
> Instead of getting irritated, maybe it would be better to give enough detail so someone could actually help you.


hay thanks jhon

its a lg ux 300


----------



## darkwade (Oct 22, 2007)

I did how ever post the model in the title but I should have posted it in the post too


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

daniel_b2380 said:


> you may be somewhat frustrated with lg - but geezzzzooeee - this is considered a family site  - so please do watch the language a bit?
> 
> and being that you're asking for some suggestions for help here, maybe lose some of the attitude? :up:


Daniel, it's not up to you to chastise members for their behaviour. This only results in flaming back and forth. You've been told this before. If there's a problem, please just report it and the moderators will decide what, if any, action needs to be taken.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

ok  thank you cookiegal :up:

it is the summer - and we do have 3 of our grand-children and 2 great-grand-children staying with us - so when they were asking questions of the language chosen to be used - i think i succeeded in explaining to them of why maybe someone would choose those particular words......

sorry if it sounded as a chastising - it was NOT meant as some serious type chastising to anyone


----------



## darkwade (Oct 22, 2007)

ok so you let your grand kids look through your E-mail?

In that case I sure hope you have one amazing spam filter!


----------



## darkwade (Oct 22, 2007)

because at least I'm not offering to make you 3 sizes "bigger" in two weeks 

my point being that you cant censor the internet and nor should you try. 

If you think the word screw is awful maybe you should disconnect your internet!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

darkwade,

Two wrongs don't make a right. Yes, we can and do censor the Internet here. After my post, there was no need to reply and continue the conflict. So if you still need or want help with your question, let's get back to the actual topic please.


----------



## darkwade (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree, and I apologize to all the great tech people that had to read this mess. I should have dropped it before it started, unfortunately I did because I'm crankey from lack of sleep but that hardly a good excuse.

sorry to all

Ethan


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

darkwade said:


> I agree, and I apologize to all the great tech people that had to read this mess. I should have dropped it before it started, unfortunately I did because I'm crankey from lack of sleep but that hardly a good excuse.
> 
> sorry to all
> 
> Ethan


Thank you.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

BitPim is good at picking up many different models of phones. Try it, it worked for my Samsung.


----------



## Wisdom (Aug 2, 2009)

First, in my own experience with several different LG cell phones, it is not LG who is the culprit but the mobile phone company. For example, Verizon dictates most of the software functions which can and can't be performed on the LG phones which they sell for use on their network. Second, if you have a USB data cable, you can access much data, such as pictures and songs, on the LG phones which aren't exceedingly old. Some things, at least on the Verizon network, can't be accessed, such as ringtones, since they make money by selling and controlling this data. You really haven't been very specific as to just what you want to get and what you see on your computer when you have the phone connected. On my LG 8350, I can also do some data transfer via Bluetooth but this is much slower (for example one photo at a time) then using the hardwire USB data cable. These data cables are dirt cheap on the internet. For my phone they can be found for anywhere from 3 cents to $9 (the former requires shipping the latter included shipping).


----------



## darkwade (Oct 22, 2007)

photos, ring tones and stuff mostly. and a do have the correct cable


----------

